# Pride: The Real Deal - Fight videos



## Andrew Green (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor vs Coleman

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5700Ei4IrtW6A3KS2[/dmv]


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 22, 2006)

Rua vs Randleman

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/17LhIpWvMHMz73Lnj[/dmv]


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 22, 2006)

Dan Henderson vs Vitor Belfort

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1bx6vlcfwEiUj3L3d[/dmv]

Butterbean vs O'Haire

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/7KAfQWbyeBPWq3LaL[/dmv]

Baroni vs Nishjima

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1ofUEGQgfGJFm3Les[/dmv]

Villasenor vs Lawler

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5llv2FAFeyLh53LbD[/dmv]

Barnett vs Nastula

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6wwHe5iPiWsQ63LkR[/dmv]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Andrew those are some very good fights!  It will be fun to watch them again.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 23, 2006)

Good stuff!

 I believe I heard Pride was having fights in the USA for the first time. We're these them?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 23, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I believe I heard Pride was having fights in the USA for the first time. We're these them?


Yep, and they will be back again in February.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

I was interested to watch Butterbean fight.  He is going to be a bear to take down except for the very big heavyweights.


----------



## Odin (Oct 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I was interested to watch Butterbean fight. He is going to be a bear to take down except for the very big heavyweights.


 

mmm I see in my crystal ball..........Bob Sap vs Butterbean!

That would be quite a sight,they might need to reinforce the ring first!( :


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

Odin said:


> mmm I see in my crystal ball..........Bob Sap vs Butterbean!
> 
> That would be quite a sight,they might need to reinforce the ring first!( :


 
Yes I think they would need a heavily reinforced ring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That would be an interesting fight though.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, almost 800lbs in a fight.  And it's not a WWE tag team match. Who woulda thought it


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I was interested to watch Butterbean fight.  He is going to be a bear to take down except for the very big heavyweights.



I got to meet Butterbean a few years back. Friendly guy. Met Larry Hughes at the same time. Had some VIP tickets to a local bout  Man. Butterbean has NO neck at all! Just shoulders and head. Hughes had huge hands. funny what you remember about people...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> I got to meet Butterbean a few years back. Friendly guy. Met Larry Hughes at the same time. Had some VIP tickets to a local bout  Man. Butterbean has NO neck at all! Just shoulders and head. Hughes had huge hands. funny what you remember about people...


 
I met Butterbean once and he seemed like a decent guy.  However it was just in passing.


----------



## Rook (Oct 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I was interested to watch Butterbean fight. He is going to be a bear to take down except for the very big heavyweights.


 
Sudo took him down without much trouble and Sudo walks around at about 170.  I don't think Butterbean has the necessary takedown defense skill and speed to avoid the top notch heavyweights yet.  He has alot more striking power than it looks like and his KO rate in boxing is very impressive.  Once he develops more, he could be interesting to watch.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I met Butterbean once and he seemed like a decent guy.  However it was just in passing.


I met Butterbean this weekend and he seemed very nice.  I base that more on how he treated and talked to the people with him rather than my passing encounter with him.  No "diva" like some fighters that we witnessed.  I also base it on the info from friends who were cornering their fighter and saw him behind the scenes at the Thomas and Mack Center. Nothing but good to say about him.


----------

